
Show HN: A simple geolocation API - SkyLinx
https://www.hatuko.com/
======
SkyLinx
Hi! I am working on a pet project... a simple API for geolocation of IP
addresses. It's nothing new, I know, and it's a work in progress, but I am
trying to build my own database - falling back to existing ones when needed -
and would like to know if the results are OK for you if you don't mind trying
it, also compared e.g. with Maxmind. Currently 10,000 API requests per day are
allowed. Thanks in advance!

~~~
taf2
Looks good you just need to add a price. Otherwise my assumption is you'll be
offline sometime in the next 2-3 months.

~~~
SkyLinx
Thanks! Will definitely add paid plans as soon as I am ready. That's the plan
:)

